# Beer Reviews!



## sspolv

Well, been perusing the Food, Wine, and Drink Forum for awhile, checking on everyone's favorite beers. However, I noticed one thing. There weren't any reviews, or if there were, they were scattered to the wind. So, I figured, in the interests of those new to beer, those who want to try something a little different, and those that just wanna bump up their post count, I'd introduce somewhere to toss your beer reviews. Doesn't need to be fancy (as you'll soon see), just throw 'em in here and I'll try to catalogue them every once and awhile. And, to seal the deal, I'll put up a few of my favorites as well.

*Erdinger Hefe-Weizen*:
Probably my favorite Hefe-Weizen, it's damn tasty. I got it, surprisingly, at the local store for $2.29. And it was a bargain. If you've never had one before, I recommend getting it. Its a wheat beer, which means its light but it wasn't lacking on taste. It has a distinct taste, like wheat (if that makes any sense), as well as a tiny bit of banana and cloves. It comes in a 1 pint .9 fl. oz. bottle and it's worth every penny.

*Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout*:
Great beer! Comes in a 1 pint, 2.7 fl. oz. bottle and it is richer than a Rockefeller. Great traditional stout taste with not too much bitterness, as well as a malty, oaty backtaste that really gets the saliva going every time I look at the bottle on my desk. It's like making a bowl of oatmeal and pouring stout on top instead of milk. Very nice natural sweetness, just the right amount of bitterness, the hop flavor is amazing, and its an all around winner. Go buy it, please. I beg of you.

*Samuel Adams Honey Porter*:
I was surprised by this beer. Imagine if you will a good beer mixed with a decent dollop of Scottish heather honey. This is exactly what it is. When I picked it up, I was sure that it was going to be too sweet, not beer-y, and all together bad. But, I was surprisingly wrong. The sweetness of the honey was well balanced with the malty taste, as well as complimented with the bitterness of the hops. :dr ! I wish I could find it in six-pack. I was pleasantly surprised. Comes in a standard 12 fl. oz. bottle.

*Rogue Brewery American Amber Ale*:
Wooo! Good beer, great brewery. The American Amber is a great beer for a hot day, at least for me. It has body, but its not too heavy or cloying, it has a great balance of vibrant malt and hop tastes, and it's just bitter enough to be thirst-quenching. Great for sitting on the porch and enjoying with a friend (and by friend, I mean cigar). Comes in a standard 12 fl. oz. bottle.

Well, there you have just a few of my recent rotation. Feel free to post your own findings, opinions, et. al. Now go!


----------



## worr lord

Nice reviews, thanks. I really dig the Rogue Dead Guy Ale. If you're a fan of Hefeweizens, you should give Magic Hat Circus Boy or UFO (by Harpoon) a try some time


----------



## DennisP

It's interesting to see the thoughts on Rogue across the country. In the Northwest there are many, many excellenet breweries, many of which only distribute to a few states. In Oregon, where Rougue is brewed, it is rarely drank. But, it is often popular nationally and can be picked up in most, if not all, states.

I do like some of their beers for sure, the mocha porter being my favorite. But, as far as Oregon microbrews go, the brewery can is pretty average.

I live in FL now, but grew up in OR and miss the beers greatly.


----------



## LORD PUFFER

I agree w/ the Sammy Smiths. That is one of the very unique flavors out there and can't be confused with any other stout. Great beer. The Honey Porter was my first ever "import" beer. I still hold respect for that beer as well.


----------



## Bubba -NJ

Great idea for a thread . Here goes - My current favorite is CHIMAY RED TRAPPIST ALE from Belgium . When I first bought one of these ales it was a few years back , was a large bottle , around 24 ounces or so with a champagne style cork in it . After I had it awhile I was actually afraid to drink it , fear of something new I guess . I read a review on it in the store where I purchased it and that is why I bought it . This is what I drink when herfin at Mahoganys in Philly with the guys from CS . Now for the actual review part . 7% alcohol by volume . To chug it would be to waste it , take your time with it , savor every drop . This Ale doesn't have that extremely strong bitter taste to it that some ale's suffer from , just the right amount of bitterness . Appearence in the glass is a translucent amber color with a thick foamy head , simply beautiful . As far as how hoppy it is or how malty it is , to me it's just the perfect amount of each . I have yet to share a Chimay Red with someone who didn't like it . After their first sip , they look at the glass and its glorious contents and comment in one way or another "Now that's a good beer!" . If you love your ale , then give this one a try or don't , more for me that way .:al


----------



## jdean33442

I can't think of an Oregon brewery that is better than Rogue. There are certain styles that other breweries do better but overall I have to go with Rogue. The limited ales they brew for various events, dates, pubs, etc. are usually some damn good stuff.



DennisP said:


> It's interesting to see the thoughts on Rogue across the country. In the Northwest there are many, many excellenet breweries, many of which only distribute to a few states. In Oregon, where Rougue is brewed, it is rarely drank. But, it is often popular nationally and can be picked up in most, if not all, states.
> 
> I do like some of their beers for sure, the mocha porter being my favorite. But, as far as Oregon microbrews go, the brewery can is pretty average.
> 
> I live in FL now, but grew up in OR and miss the beers greatly.


----------



## DennisP

jdean33442 said:


> I can't think of an Oregon brewery that is better than Rogue. There are certain styles that other breweries do better but overall I have to go with Rogue. The limited ales they brew for various events, dates, pubs, etc. are usually some damn good stuff.


Deshutes, Widmer, Pyramid (Seattle and Portland), Full Sail, Portland Brewing, and many other smaller breweries.

We're all entitled to our opinions, but it will be hard to find many Oregon beer drinkers who rank Rogue in the top 5 from the state.


----------



## jdean33442

I'm guessing you are talking about Widmer pre-sale to anheiser busch. They did start the Hefewiezen craze but that was the only brew I enjoyed from them. Deshutes was good, Pyramid's hef was good, Full Sail I never cared for, Portland Brewing's Haystack Black was good, Saxer made one or two good beers.

For some reason I've always enjoyed Rogue the best but to be honest, I think I drank the most I drank was from McMenamin's. You can't beat being able to take beer home in a mason jar and there was one were I lived on the west side.

I've always wondered what Budweiser would taste like on the Nitro tap. Creamy dog piss?



DennisP said:


> Deshutes, Widmer, Pyramid (Seattle and Portland), Full Sail, Portland Brewing, and many other smaller breweries.
> 
> We're all entitled to our opinions, but it will be hard to find many Oregon beer drinkers who rank Rogue in the top 5 from the state.


----------



## Commander Quan

Wow take beer home in a mason jar, that would be sweet. Did you have to buy a special one and refill like most brewpubs growlers, or would they supply it each time?


----------



## hornitosmonster

I tried some Hinano this weekend. It is a Tahiti Beer. It was good.. I really enjoyed it. I found it at the new bevmo the opened in Palmdale.


----------



## jdean33442

Either or but you would have to buy a new jar if you didn't bring back an old one to fill.



Commander Quan said:


> Wow take beer home in a mason jar, that would be sweet. Did you have to buy a special one and refill like most brewpubs growlers, or would they supply it each time?


----------



## sspolv

Bubba -NJ said:


> Great idea for a thread . Here goes - My current favorite is CHIMAY RED TRAPPIST ALE from Belgium . When I first bought one of these ales it was a few years back , was a large bottle , around 24 ounces or so with a champagne style cork in it . After I had it awhile I was actually afraid to drink it , fear of something new I guess . I read a review on it in the store where I purchased it and that is why I bought it . This is what I drink when herfin at Mahoganys in Philly with the guys from CS . Now for the actual review part . 7% alcohol by volume . To chug it would be to waste it , take your time with it , savor every drop . This Ale doesn't have that extremely strong bitter taste to it that some ale's suffer from , just the right amount of bitterness . Appearence in the glass is a translucent amber color with a thick foamy head , simply beautiful . As far as how hoppy it is or how malty it is , to me it's just the perfect amount of each . I have yet to share a Chimay Red with someone who didn't like it . After their first sip , they look at the glass and its glorious contents and comment in one way or another "Now that's a good beer!" . If you love your ale , then give this one a try or don't , more for me that way .:al


Heard anything about the Chimay Blue? I got a bottle cold in the fridge for tomorrow and I figured I'd see if anyone had any opinions on it. Also, I figure I'd add another to the mix:

*Midas Touch (Dogfish Head)*:
Bleh. I picked this up on whim, as I was in the mood to try some sweet-er beers (I'm used to double, Russian Imperial, and extra stouts). It said it used barley, mesclun grapes, and honey. I thought it would have a pleasant contrast somewhere in the bottle...but I was wrong. Overall, it was almost sickenly sweet and I definitely had trouble finishing a pint glass of it. It comes in a standard 12 fl. oz. bottle and I won't be getting it again.


----------



## DennisP

jdean33442 said:


> I'm guessing you are talking about Widmer pre-sale to anheiser busch.


AB only owns a minority share. I think that Broken Halo IPA, Drop Top Amber and Widmer Hef are 3 great beers.

But, this thread is about reviews, so let's all :al


----------



## Hoplophile

sspolv said:


> Heard anything about the Chimay Blue? I got a bottle cold in the fridge for tomorrow and I figured I'd see if anyone had any opinions on it.


I _love _Chimay, and this is my favorite of their beers. 9% ABV, rich, and a flavor so complex it's difficult to describe.


----------



## zonedar

Mirror Pond Pale Ale. Best damn pale ale in the country. My summer beer.
Black Butte Porter. Best damn porter in the country. My winter beer.


----------



## zonedar

BTW, Wind Hef is for sissies..!


----------



## tiptone

Saint Arnold has their Summer Pils out now and it's probably my favorite of their seasonals, with the Christmas Ale following a close second. It's a bohemian-style pilsner made with German malt and a "noble" Czech hop. Has to be one of the finest beers ever made to for a hot Summer day, and the label is tie-dyed.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

sspolv said:


> *Midas Touch (Dogfish Head)*:
> Bleh. I picked this up on whim, as I was in the mood to try some sweet-er beers (I'm used to double, Russian Imperial, and extra stouts). It said it used barley, mesclun grapes, and honey. I thought it would have a pleasant contrast somewhere in the bottle...but I was wrong. Overall, it was almost sickenly sweet and I definitely had trouble finishing a pint glass of it. It comes in a standard 12 fl. oz. bottle and I won't be getting it again.


Never liked it at all. I love most DFH beers also.


----------



## Hoplophile

Greerzilla said:


> Never liked it at all. I love most DFH beers also.


:tpd:Yup. I love DFH beers, but this did not work for me either.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

If you guys want a sweeter DFH beer, try Chateau Jihau or however it's spelled. It's sweeter like the Midus Touch, but it actually tastes good. I really liked it in fact, and I'm normally not one for sweet beer.


----------



## DennisP

zonedar said:


> Mirror Pond Pale Ale. Best damn pale ale in the country. My summer beer.
> Black Butte Porter. Best damn porter in the country. My winter beer.


Black Butte is my favorite beer. Too bad I only get a few per year now.


----------



## jdean33442

Man there are so many good Belgians out there if you like Chimay. Try to pick up some Delerium or Piraate at Bevmo. Go from there!



Hoplophile said:


> I _love _Chimay, and this is my favorite of their beers. 9% ABV, rich, and a flavor so complex it's difficult to describe.


----------



## jdean33442

Heh all american hef is for sissies. You gotta buy from Germany to get the good stuff.



zonedar said:


> BTW, Wind Hef is for sissies..!


----------



## Hoplophile

jdean33442 said:


> Man there are so many good Belgians out there if you like Chimay. Try to pick up some Delerium or Piraate at Bevmo. Go from there!


Delerium rocks. I like Orval and Duvel as well.


----------



## DennisP

jdean33442 said:


> Heh all american hef is for sissies. You gotta buy from Germany to get the good stuff.


I've been to Germany a few times. I'll take the beers from OR and WA over the German beers any day.


----------



## tiptone

DennisP said:


> I've been to Germany a few times. I'll take the beers from OR and WA over the German beers any day.


Didn't find much in Germany that did it for me, Hefs have never been my thing. However, I would _love_ to be able to get a Grolsch over here that tastes anything like they do on the other side of the pond.


----------



## sspolv

Goin' for another update. Just had a fantastic DFH. Anyway, here's the review.

*Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA*:
Wow! What a beer. Its taste starts as your standard IPA, light of body, good malty taste. But, thanks to Dogfish Head's wonderful 60 minute hop-infusion (hence the 60 minute IPA), it has a beautiful hop flavor. The hop flavor is something I can barely describe. To me, it tastes like a sweet licorish-y, with a hint of lemon. Wowza, so good. A unique taste that, at 6% ABV, I could enjoy all afternoon. At a standard 12 fl. oz. bottle, I'll probably try and find another six pack. Also comes in 90 minute and 120 minute, which I will try to get ASAP. I feel as if it can only improve from this beer.

Anyway, thanks for all of the participation. Like I said, all beer is welcome here, so keep it rolling. It's been interesting to see people's favorites.


----------



## DennisP

Dogfish 60 is great. I've had the 60, 90 and 120 and think the 90 is best. The 60 is a great IPA though.


----------



## DennisP

tiptone said:


> Didn't find much in Germany that did it for me, Hefs have never been my thing. However, I would _love_ to be able to get a Grolsch over here that tastes anything like they do on the other side of the pond.


Yep, those lagers sure taste better over there, so much fresher. I've had grolsh, amstel and heineken in Amsterdam and they're awesome.


----------



## newcigarz

Did someone say Dogfish. They are probably my favorite Brewery. I hope I can contribute to this thread.

Dogfish 90 Minute IPA.

Great color, Strong beer with a nice finish. 9% ABV.


----------



## newcigarz

Dogfish Raison D'Etre
Deep Mahogany color, The raisins are not overpowering but give the beer a slight sweetness, Very drinkable for a strong beer. 8% ABV


----------



## Commander Quan

I really like the DFH Chicory Stout


----------



## Bleedingshrimp

newcigarz said:


> Dogfish Raison D'Etre
> Deep Mahogany color, The raisins are not overpowering but give the beer a slight sweetness, Very drinkable for a strong beer. 8% ABV


Love the Ommegang glass....I have the same one! Cheers!


----------



## sspolv

newcigarz said:


> Dogfish Raison D'Etre
> Deep Mahogany color, The raisins are not overpowering but give the beer a slight sweetness, Very drinkable for a strong beer. 8% ABV


That Raison D'etre looks really good! I might have to pick up some somewhere.

Also, last night, I had a bottle of Chimay Blue. Here's the review.

*Chimay Blue*:
Very nice beer. Most of its flavors were very subtle and it took all of my focus to find them. It had body, as well as a lot of carbonation. The flavors were slightly sweet and reminded me of dark fruit (plums, prunes) as well as an irresistable sweetness. I will definitely try and pick this up again. Comes in 11.2 fl. oz. bottles, as well as larger. One of the scary things about this beer was the ABV. Its a 9%-er however, it is very deceptive. It's smooth with almost no alcohol "burn" until it hits the stomach, when it provides a comforting warmth. I could imagine this good on a cold winter's night. Or any time, really.


----------



## sepia5

DennisP said:


> I live in FL now, but grew up in OR and miss the beers greatly.


Tell me about it! I'm from OH and can't stand that I can't get a lot of my favorite stuff down here. It's getting better. Have you picked up anything from the Bell's Brewery? It just hit Central Florida shelves, and their summer ale, Oberon, is out right now and is drinking mighty fine.


----------



## sepia5

sspolv said:


> *Midas Touch (Dogfish Head)*:
> Bleh. I picked this up on whim, as I was in the mood to try some sweet-er beers (I'm used to double, Russian Imperial, and extra stouts). It said it used barley, mesclun grapes, and honey. I thought it would have a pleasant contrast somewhere in the bottle...but I was wrong. Overall, it was almost sickenly sweet and I definitely had trouble finishing a pint glass of it. It comes in a standard 12 fl. oz. bottle and I won't be getting it again.


I totally agree on this one. I think the Midas Touch is an example of a great brewery trying to get too creative. Just stick with the 90 Minute IPA (which I love despite my general disdain for IPAs) and the Chickory Stout.


----------



## sepia5

Currently in my fridge:

*Great Lakes Brewery Conway's Irish Ale*
This is a seasonal from Jan-Mar, so if you didn't stock up (I had the folks bring 2 cases down from Ohio), then you're out of luck. Probably my favorite domestically made ale, it's just so damned drinkable. Very creamy with a strong overtone of roasted nuts. I absolutely love it.

*Avery White Rascal*
For whatever reason, American Breweries tend to be able to pull off white ales, but flounder on heffeweisens. This white ale is an outstanding, refreshing drink for the summer, and has a bit of citrus to it.

*Rogue Mocha Porter*
As several have said in this thread, I think Rogue is not only one of the best OR breweries, but one of the best breweries nationally. Don't know what's wrong with Oregonians themselves if they can't figure this out (maybe there's a common sentiment that the brewery went too mainstream?) At any rate, the mocha porter is no exception, and ranks right up there with the Chocolate Stout and Dead Guy Ale in my book.

*Seadog Blueberry Wheat Ale*
Alright, this is primarily my girlfriend's, but, to tell you the truth, I actually really like this beer for a change of pace. The blueberry flavor is not overpowering, but is very pronounced. That said, the flavor is not at all artificial, and is incredibly fresh. Definitely not a beer I would go to every day, but it's not bad now and then.

*Bell's Oberon*
I've said it again and again: This is my favorite summer refreshment. A light, welcoming, friendly ale that smells of orange peel and holds a bit of citrus in the background. Man this brewery is great.

*Unibrew Ephemere*
I like most things from the Unibrew brewery, not just their flagship La Fin Du Monde. In fact, this may be my favorite of their offerings. Like the Blueberry wheat ale referenced above, this wheat ale has a strong--though less pronounced--flavor: green apple. I know, it sounds a bit strange, and I'm not one for "fruity" beers in general, but I really dig this beer, especially come summer time Try a 4-pack and let me know what you think.


----------



## DennisP

sepia5 said:


> Tell me about it! I'm from OH and can't stand that I can't get a lot of my favorite stuff down here. It's getting better. Have you picked up anything from the Bell's Brewery? It just hit Central Florida shelves, and their summer ale, Oberon, is out right now and is drinking mighty fine.


I'll be sure to try and find it.


----------



## DennisP

sepia5 said:


> Currently in my fridge:
> *Rogue Mocha Porter*
> As several have said in this thread, I think Rogue is not only one of the best OR breweries, but one of the best breweries nationally. Don't know what's wrong with Oregonians themselves if they can't figure this out (maybe there's a common sentiment that the brewery went too mainstream?) At any rate, the mocha porter is no exception, and ranks right up there with the Chocolate Stout and Dead Guy Ale in my book.


The Mocha Porter is my favorite of the Rogues. Nothing wrong with Oregonians, just tons of great beers there that aren't distributed nationally. If you tried the others you'd agree.


----------



## newcigarz

*What to drink on warm summer days....*

That is a hard choice for me. Since I like Full flavored, strong beers.
This is one that I go to on a regular basis. Dogfish Aprilhop. A hint of fruit, not overly hoppy, Still strong @ 7 % ABV. A nice summer sipping beer IMHO.


----------



## sepia5

Oh yea, I forgot to mention the last brew in my fridge:

*Franziskahner Dunkel Weizen*
This, IMO, is the best of the best when it comes to heffeweizen, and is much better than its lighter counterpart. Nutmeg, orange peel, and allspice abound, just as they should in a good heff. What's better, the bottles only come in a 1 pint 9 ounce size, meaning you'll always have a good excuse to drink a little extra!


----------



## newcigarz

Finished up the night last night with a couple of Monsters. Brooklyn Brewery 
Monster Ale. A very nice Copper colored Barleywine. Very Limited release and
only available in Certain States. Strong @ 10.8% ABV. But dangerously very
drinkable.

Which pictures do you prefer larger or smaller? i Think the large pictures give nice detail to the label and 
shows the color and head of the beer better.


----------



## tiptone

newcigarz said:


> Which pictures do you prefer larger or smaller? i Think the large pictures give nice detail to the label and
> shows the color and head of the beer better.


How about something like this:



That way it doesn't break the layout of the forum, but still makes the high res image available.

I think the pics look great, keep the brew reviews coming.


----------



## newcigarz

Ok time to start off the Big weekend with a Big Beer! I have been waiting for weeks for this beer to come back into stock at my B&M. Friday he got 2 cases in of which I took half of one. Victory Brewing V-Twelve.
Nice amber color and a great head. Definitely a hint of fruit at first sip but leading to a drier finish.
**Warning 12% ABV** Liquid Luxury. This Beer begs you to overindulge.

Thanks to Tiptone for the picture help- Click the image to see The Victory V-Twelve Fullsize!


----------



## sspolv

Woohoo! Thanks much newcigarz for getting this thread to a riproaring start. Frankly, I like -any- picture accompanying the reviews. I'd take pictures too if my parents hadn't snapped my memory card in half (I still have no clue how). Tonight is probably going to be a Sierra Nevada Bigfoot Barleywine. Last night, however...

*Sam Adams Black Lager*:
Truth be told, this is probably one of my favorite beers at the moment. A solid schwarzbier, it looks like it's going to start off mean with deep coffee flavors, much like a stout. But it doesn't. It's surprisingly light for such a dark beer, with a great balance of flavors, a medium body, good carbonation, and an overall great taste. Not too bitter, but just enough to be amazingly refreshing. I'd buy this in a 12 or 24 pack if they made it. So good. Standard 12 fl. oz. bottle, so pick it up a few six packs at a time.

Newcigarz, that V-Twelve looks delicious.


----------



## newcigarz

sspolv said:


> Tonight is probably going to be a Sierra Nevada Bigfoot Barleywine. Last night, however...


I love Bigfoot Barleywine! Enjoy Bro! :tu


----------



## sepia5

newcigarz said:


> Finished up the night last night with a couple of Monsters. Brooklyn Brewery
> Monster Ale. A very nice Copper colored Barleywine. Very Limited release and
> only available in Certain States. Strong @ 10.8% ABV. But dangerously very
> drinkable.
> 
> Which pictures do you prefer larger or smaller? i Think the large pictures give nice detail to the label and
> shows the color and head of the beer better.


Man, I love(d) the Brooklyn Brewery. Yet another brew I can't get in Florida. :c I think their lager is just about the best I've ever had. I'm going to be in NYC in August. Anyone know if a trip to their brewery is worth my time?


----------



## sspolv

Bah! I couldn't find the Bigfoot Barleywine in my cellar, so I settled on a good pint of:

*Young's Double Chocolate Stout*:
Unbeatable. Ranging at about $2 for a 16 fl. oz. nitro can, it's probably one of the best "cheap" beers I drink (aside from my unquenchable love of Labatts). This drink is exactly what its name entails: the best parts of stout and the best parts of chocolate. A thick, creamy stout with a good edge of hoppy bitterness and flavor, layered smoothly with a bittersweet chocolate infusion. This is a great beer as its ALL beer, and not sweet like the Midas Touch. The chocolate is skillfully blended with the stout, leaving a full bodied, low carbonated beverage. Think of it as a sophisticated, barley and fermentation sweetened mocha. Strong coffee flavors from the stout, chocolate from the chocolate and oh so good. I recommend it on either a cold winter's night, a night cap, or even to replace a dessert. And, at only about 5.2 ABV, you can have several desserts. Comes in 4 packs by me. Cheers, lads.


----------



## sspolv

Alrighty, sorry for the double post, but this is the updated review list so far. So, anyone that needs info on anything to date, here's your list.

Erdinger Hefe-Weizen
Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout
Samuel Adams Honey Porter
Rogue Brewery American Amber Ale 
Chimay Red Trappist Ale 
Hinano 
Midas Touch (Dogfish Head)
Mirror Pond Pale Ale 
Black Butte Porter 
Saint Arnold Summer Pils 
Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA 
Dogfish 90 Minute IPA 
Dogfish Raison D'Etre
Chimay Blue
Great Lakes Brewery Conway's Irish Ale
Avery White Rascal 
Rogue Mocha Porter 
Seadog Blueberry Wheat Ale
Bell's Oberon 
Unibrew Ephemere
Dogfish Aprilhop
Franziskahner Dunkel Weizen
Brooklyn Brewery Monster Ale
Victory Brewing V-Twelve 
Sam Adams Black Lager 
Young's Double Chocolate Stout


----------



## newcigarz

Ahhh! Memorial Day. Start the day with another one of my favorite Victory Brews. Victory Golden Monkey. Beautiful golden Color, nice full head, a small 
taste of spice across the tongue. Light body but strong Beer @ 9.5% ABV. IMHO
this beer tastes much better in the larger content corked bottle. I feel it keeps the integrity of the brew much better.

Cheers!

Click for larger image!


----------



## xhris

Picked up a 6 of Shiner 98 today. Celebrating their 98th anniversary, small batch, Bavarian Style Amber. I'll try to get a review of it up later, and it will be my first review in the Drink Forum so bear with me!


----------



## SmokenScotch

Finishing Last of couple Sixers of Weybachers Black Hole. 

Smooth with roasted malt flaovars with hint of toffee. It is supposed to be a transition from a dark ale to a stout. ABV at 7%. Definitly sits atop my list.


----------



## jdean33442

Wouldn't that be a porter?



SmokenScotch said:


> Finishing Last of couple Sixers of Weybachers Black Hole.
> 
> Smooth with roasted malt flaovars with hint of toffee. It is supposed to be a transition from a dark ale to a stout. ABV at 7%. Definitly sits atop my list.


----------



## SmokenScotch

jdean33442 said:


> Wouldn't that be a porter?


They say porterish .... It is more creamy like a stout, great head an lacing.


----------



## Commander Quan

I think sometimes there is a fuzzy line between a porter and a stout and it really just depends on what the brewer calls it. The Rogue Mocha Porter is a good example, the bottle says porter but in a blind taste test I'd say stout.


----------



## newcigarz

Dogfish Indian Brown Ale. Nice Dark color. A great caramel and brown sugar flavor with out being overly sweet. A nice Hoppy Ale. Plenty of strength @ 7.2% ABV. Cheers!

Click for Fullsize Image!


----------



## sspolv

Blargh! As soon as I found my Bigfoot Barleywine, I most opportunely get a cold. I'll be out of commission for a bit, so bear with me. Updated Beer List coming soon as well.


----------



## Commander Quan

Great Lakes Blackout Stout ABV*:* 9.0% IBU*:* 85
A excellent Imperial Stout surprisingly sweet for it's high alcohol content. It pours out pitch black with little head retention and no lacing. The sent of soy sauce can be picked up on the nose, and it tastes of dark coffee with hints of caramel.


----------



## jrw

Am I the only one here who likes Fat Tire? If, as the saying is, beer is liquid bread, then that platitude may be inspired by this brew, which tastes yeasty and malty like I've hacked off a piece of just-baked bread and put it in a glass.:tu


----------



## Commander Quan

I'm not a fan of the Fat Tire, I know a lot of people are but I'm not one of them it was to sweet for my liking.


----------



## newcigarz

Ok So I went to the Cellar for this next one. An NorthCoast Old Stock Ale 2005. This Ale will get better with age. Unfortunately I can't stop drinking it long enough :r
Similar in taste to a Barleywine. This beer will get more rounded and mellow 
with age. With Hops and Malt imported from England this beer has won many 
awards. Strong @ 11+% Find it, Save it, Drink it. Cheers!

Click for Fullsize!


----------



## sspolv

:dr:dr:dr

You guys are killing me! I wish I still wasn't sick. I need to get me some of that Blackout Stout. It looks very tasty.


----------



## NCatron

I went to the local beverage mart and was in the mood for a good quality session brown ale. So I picked up 4 different bottles because my shop is cool enough to split out a single bottle of anything in the store.

*Downtown Brown (Lost Coast)*

*Ellie's Brown Ale (Avery)*

*Sam Adams Brown Ale*

*Capital Brown Ale*

Since they're sessionable browns, it's really not worth the effort of reviewing each individually. I just wanted to find the "best" brown ale to buy by the six pack, since I felt dumb paying microbrew prices for Newcastle.

The Sam Adams was pretty darn good, very balanced flavors and easily sessionable. The Downtown Brown was a bit more on the sweet and bready side, so I don't know if I could session that one. The Capitol was so boring I honestly already forgot what it tastes like. The best in my opinion is the Ellie's Brown Ale. It has really classic brown ale taste up front, but the aftertaste has a lingering hop finish for a nice clean, memorable effect.

So if you're in the mood for a great sessionable brown this summer, I can heartily recommend Avery's Ellie's Brown Ale, or the Sam Adams if the aforementioned isn't available locally.


----------



## D. Generate

There are a lot of good beers here, and I love having access to ones I couldn't find back home. But I must say, I miss a good American style IPA. The ones here just aren't hoppy enough for me by a long shot.

I was in Paris last week and I saw Belgian beers in cans. I've never seen that before and had no idea they even did such a thing.


----------



## IHT

D. Generate said:


> There are a lot of good beers here, and I love having access to ones I couldn't find back home. But I must say, I miss a good American style IPA. The ones here just aren't hoppy enough for me by a long shot.
> 
> I was in Paris last week and I saw Belgian beers in cans. I've never seen that before and had no idea they even did such a thing.


wow, dale... i haven't seen you post in ages.
i'm sure your old cell # doesn't work over there anymore. if you can, shoot me a PM with your new #. maybe the time differences from hawaii to england will match up some time and i can give you a ring.


----------



## jdean33442

The irony in English IPA's aren't hoppy enough is funny to me .

I've seen a couple Belgians in cans here in the states. I've stayed away though. I doubt any beer out of a can is going to taste palatable to me.



D. Generate said:


> There are a lot of good beers here, and I love having access to ones I couldn't find back home. But I must say, I miss a good American style IPA. The ones here just aren't hoppy enough for me by a long shot.
> 
> I was in Paris last week and I saw Belgian beers in cans. I've never seen that before and had no idea they even did such a thing.


----------



## D. Generate

IHT said:


> wow, dale... i haven't seen you post in ages.
> i'm sure your old cell # doesn't work over there anymore. if you can, shoot me a PM with your new #. maybe the time differences from hawaii to england will match up some time and i can give you a ring.


snip.

PM sent.


----------



## newcigarz

So my Beer Guy talked me into a Sampler from Clipper City Brewing in MaryLand. He knows I like Beer with High ABV, And all these beers are 7%+
and bottle conditioned. I will give my insight on the four beers.

Here is a pic of the box.










The first beer I tried was the Red Sky At Night Saison Ale. Not bad for a Farmhouse style Ale. Fruit and spice with a nice finish. 8% ABV.

Click for fullsize, Cheers! :tu


----------



## newcigarz

The second Beer I tried from the Clipper City Sampler was the Small Craft Warning Uber Pils. Color on the lighter side. This Pilsner style beer was 
strong but very drinkable. 7.25% ABV.

Click for Fullsize pic.


----------



## jdean33442

That looks dark for a pilsner to me.



newcigarz said:


> The second Beer I tried from the Clipper City Sampler was the Small Craft Warning Uber Pils. Color on the lighter side. This Pilsner style beer was
> strong but very drinkable. 7.25% ABV.
> 
> Click for Fullsize pic.


----------



## D. Generate

jdean33442 said:


> The irony in English IPA's aren't hoppy enough is funny to me .


I do enjoy the English IPA's. There are many good cask ones at the pubs that I'll pick up. But my tastes were hopelessly ruined in the states with microbrews and homebrews with ridiculous amounts of hops in the brew and handfuls dry hopped.

Mmm... hops. Next time I'm in the States, all I'm drinking is IPA.


----------



## newcigarz

jdean33442 said:


> That looks dark for a pilsner to me.


I don't think my Photo skills are up to my drinking skills. It poured a lighter shade than shows in that picture. :r


----------



## Puffin Fresh

newcigarz said:


> So my Beer Guy talked me into a Sampler from Clipper City Brewing in MaryLand. He knows I like Beer with High ABV, And all these beers are 7%+
> and bottle conditioned. I will give my insight on the four beers.
> 
> Here is a pic of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first beer I tried was the Red Sky At Night Saison Ale. Not bad for a Farmhouse style Ale. Fruit and spice with a nice finish. 8% ABV.
> 
> Click for fullsize, Cheers! :tu


You should enjoy those! The peg leg that I gave trogador should be included as should another ale that has a purple label if I remember correctly. I can't for the life of me remember the name but it's my favorite of the 4.


----------



## sspolv

Wow, newcigarz, thanks for all of the lovely beer help. As for me, I'm still slogging through a very painful, hard-to-swallow phase of a sore throat. I'd like to be in beer drinking form ASAP, but for now I'm content to read Newcigarz posts. I'll try to update the master list within the next few days. Cheers!


----------



## newcigarz

Greerzilla said:


> The peg leg that I gave trogador should be included


 Clipper City Peg Leg Imperial Stout. Nice dark color. Full Head. Hints of coffee and Chocolate. Nice and strong @ 8%. overall a good stout But not my favorite.

Click for Fullsize pic!


----------



## JRedner

I enter all my ratings on ratebeer.com so I have a database of them. You are welcome to peruse the 1,886 I have entered so far: http://ratebeer.com/ViewUser.asp?UserID=13488

just wish there was a way to flag which ones went well with which cigars. I think I need to create ratecigarsandbeer.com


----------



## NCatron

JRedner said:


> I enter all my ratings on ratebeer.com so I have a database of them. You are welcome to peruse the 1,886 I have entered so far: http://ratebeer.com/ViewUser.asp?UserID=13488
> 
> just wish there was a way to flag which ones went well with which cigars. I think I need to create ratecigarsandbeer.com


1,886? Individual beers? I probably haven't had that many total in my life, much less individual.


----------



## JRedner

NCatron said:


> 1,886? Individual beers? I probably haven't had that many total in my life, much less individual.


I've had many more. Probably about 3000+ individual beers, but I only entered ratings for 1,886. I seldom drink the same beer in a row. I'm not a six pack buyer, instead I buy mixed six packs when I can so I can have more variety.


----------



## sspolv

Alrighty, little update today. Still haven't dipped into the Bigfoot Barleywine as I have a stuffy nose, which could skew the taste. So I settled for something that I've had before.

*Saranac** Hefeweizen*:
A decent beer. Very light body, lower on the hops, high on the malts. As opposed to most of the hefe's I've had, its not really "wheaty." Instead, it tastes like a mix of banana and clove, from the special hops they use. Now, supposedly most hefeweizens taste like this, and I agree to a certain extent (mostly background flavoring) but the Saranac tastes predominantly like a banana bread. Kind of odd sounding, but pretty refreshing. My stuffy nose made it taste sweeter than usual by limiting how I could taste the hops, so it was a pretty pleasant beer. I wouldn't get it in 6 pack form, but if I got the Summer Sampler again, I wouldn't say no to drinking the bottles. Comes in standard 12 fl. oz. bottles, at a low ABV (dunno what it is).


----------



## sspolv

*Saranac Kolsch*:
Eh. Well, to me, it's a "just-there" beer. Nothing particularly stands out aside from the fact that it doesn't suck. Its very light bodied, heavier carbonation, limited hops flavor, limited malt. Truth be told, it'd be a great introduction beer for someone that's never really either a) had a beer or b) is used to macro-beers and wants to move to something more. It's drinkable, but I certainly wouldn't buy a 6er of it. Comes in 12 fl. oz. bottles, and weighs in at a 5% ABV.


----------



## newcigarz

This was the last of the four beers in the Heavy Seas sampler from Clipper City. It was probably my least favorite. I thought i was ok for an IPA, but 
nothing like a Dogfish 60Min. Pretty strong @ 7.25%.

Clipper City Loose Cannon Hop3 Ale. 7.25% Cheers!

Click for Fullsize pic!


----------



## tiptone

sspolv said:


> *Saranac Kolsch*:
> Eh. Well, to me, it's a "just-there" beer. Nothing particularly stands out aside from the fact that it doesn't suck. Its very light bodied, heavier carbonation, limited hops flavor, limited malt. Truth be told, it'd be a great introduction beer for someone that's never really either a) had a beer or b) is used to macro-beers and wants to move to something more.


Sounds like a Kolsch to me. 

Shiner Bock makes a Kolsch that I've used to get several beer drinkers to step away from Bud/Miller/Coors Lite for a day or so.


----------



## newcigarz

I was really excited when I found this one at my local store. I love Brooklyn Brewery beers and this 100 % Bottle Re-Fermented Belgian Inspired Beer is a great one!
Rich golden color, Very complex flavor. Nice finish and a Healthy 9% ABV. 
only available in 750 ml corked bottles.

Brooklyn Local 1 -- 9% ABV

Click for fullsize pic! 


Read more about it here, And find it if you can. Worth the search!
http://www.brooklynbrewery.com/beer/?id=local1


----------



## Cigar Lover 101

Here's a beer that I tried a few months ago that's really nice.

Brewer: HACKER PSCHORR
Alcohol Content: 5.2%
Type of Beer: Ale

Description:

One of the original wheat beers produced in Germany by the Hacker-Pschorr brewery dating back to the early 1400's, when it was originally run by priests. The taste is very refreshing with notes of banana and cloves.

Review:

I picked this one up at random and boy am I glad I did. It's a white beer similar in tastes to a Hoegarden. Very nice with a light meal like a lunch, or really nice on it's own. I personally find having one or two of these are great but more than two is overkill. What I'm trying to say is this is not a beer to get drunk off of but to be enjoyed. Best served ice cold. Costs about $2.50 Canadian for 1 500 ml bottle or a case of 20 500 ml bottles for $45.00 Canadian.


----------



## Cigar Lover 101

This one is more of a story but is beer related.

A few days ago I was at a friends house and the beer became warm and we want beer cold really fast. So I put a whole bunch in the freezer and forgot about them. 

Later I came back and they became beer slushy.

Beer Slushy Review:

Now it was hot out so it was kinda refreshing in a weird way. The only problem is after a while the beer was not drinkable because the beer was just like having mushy beer ice and was annoying to wait for the beer slush to melt in order to drink it.

Bottom line:

I don't think it will catch on but it was amusing trying to drink it.


----------



## Twill413

Been getting into different beers lately, so here goes:
*
Hitachino Nest Weizen*

Made by Kiuchi Brewery in Japan

No head on this one, it completely disappears, although my greasy lips probably had something to do with that as well. I had just finished some dinner and the residual grease on my mouth killed it. This is definitely a purty looking Weizen. Good golden-orange color and cloudy. Smells very tart, like green apples. Taste is a little sweet as it lights up the front of my tongue somewhat. Mostly it is sour, mouth puckeringly so. This does not taste like any other weizen I have ever had. It is an interesting take on a weizen, and I am not sure I am in love with it. Tannins on the swallow leave the palate dry. I would probably drink this again, when I was in the mood for the taste that it gives. For the price, it is not worth it however.


----------



## newcigarz

This was another nice find at my local Store. North Coast Silver Jubilee. 
This was their 25th anniv. Belgian Style Farmhouse Ale. Big Foamy Head on
this beer. Pretty Golden color. alot of Fruit an Floral notes. Crisp and refreshing. Fairly strong @ 7.5%.

North Coast Silver Jubilee 7.5% ABV

Click for Fullsize pic!


----------



## sspolv

*Sierra Nevada Bigfoot Barleywine*:
Interesting beer. High proof, I think at 9%, and the beer lets you know that. Taste is very complex as well. Sweet, but with massive amounts of depth, and flavors abound (even if I can't name them all). It makes me think that this is what a rum tastes like halfway through the fermentation/distillation. It has a relatively thick mouthfeel, low carbonation, and just tastes...dark. Almost like dark fruit and molasses. Very good. My bottle was a 12 fl. oz. bottle, but I think they have them in 22 fl. oz. bombers. I'm on the fence on this one, really. It tastes reallllly good, but I can't put my finger on all of the flavors. Also, it packs a huge wallop. I DO recommend trying it for yourself.


----------



## Golfman

sspolv said:


> *Sierra Nevada Bigfoot Barleywine*:
> Interesting beer. High proof, I think at 9%, and the beer lets you know that. Taste is very complex as well. Sweet, but with massive amounts of depth, and flavors abound (even if I can't name them all). It makes me think that this is what a rum tastes like halfway through the fermentation/distillation. It has a relatively thick mouthfeel, low carbonation, and just tastes...dark. Almost like dark fruit and molasses. Very good. My bottle was a 12 fl. oz. bottle, but I think they have them in 22 fl. oz. bombers. I'm on the fence on this one, really. It tastes reallllly good, but I can't put my finger on all of the flavors. Also, it packs a huge wallop. I DO recommend trying it for yourself.


If you like this kind of beer check out Merry Monks by Weyerbacher, very similar tastes. Also Insanity and Blithering Idiot by Weyerbacher paralell with the Sierra Nevada Bigfoot Barleywine


----------



## newcigarz

sspolv said:


> *Sierra Nevada Bigfoot Barleywine*:
> Interesting beer. High proof, I think at 9%, and the beer lets you know that. Taste is very complex as well. Sweet, but with massive amounts of depth, and flavors abound (even if I can't name them all). It makes me think that this is what a rum tastes like halfway through the fermentation/distillation. It has a relatively thick mouthfeel, low carbonation, and just tastes...dark. Almost like dark fruit and molasses. Very good. My bottle was a 12 fl. oz. bottle, but I think they have them in 22 fl. oz. bombers. I'm on the fence on this one, really. It tastes reallllly good, but I can't put my finger on all of the flavors. Also, it packs a huge wallop. I DO recommend trying it for yourself.


:tpd: This is an excellent Brew!


----------



## JRedner

Twill413 said:


> Been getting into different beers lately, so here goes:
> 
> *Hitachino Nest Weizen*
> 
> Made by Kiuchi Brewery in Japan
> 
> No head on this one, it completely disappears, although my greasy lips probably had something to do with that as well. I had just finished some dinner and the residual grease on my mouth killed it. This is definitely a purty looking Weizen. Good golden-orange color and cloudy. Smells very tart, like green apples. Taste is a little sweet as it lights up the front of my tongue somewhat. Mostly it is sour, mouth puckeringly so. This does not taste like any other weizen I have ever had. It is an interesting take on a weizen, and I am not sure I am in love with it. Tannins on the swallow leave the palate dry. I would probably drink this again, when I was in the mood for the taste that it gives. For the price, it is not worth it however.


Get this and smoke it with any cigar as soon as you can: http://ratebeer.com/Beer/hitachino-nest-japanese-classic-ale/34973/

It tastes like smoking a humidor.


----------



## dayplanner

Have been enjoying Smuttynose Robust Porter lately. To be honest I was always put off by the label, but the owner of the liquer store I frequent had been bugging me to try it.

Finally did, and boy am I glad I gave it a shot. Definately on the malty side, stout, with great coffee and chocolate flavors. I think it's around 6% APV.

It's a good brew, i'll be buying more for sure! :tu:al


----------



## rottenzombie

I love to try new brews when I can..But I still love Stroh's Beer as my favorite domestic..And I'me Pissed you cant find it in Florida any more...:sb:mn


----------



## newcigarz

carbonbased_al said:


> Have been enjoying Smuttynose Robust Porter lately. To be honest I was always put off by the label, but the owner of the liquer store I frequent had been bugging me to try it.
> 
> Finally did, and boy am I glad I gave it a shot. Definately on the malty side, stout, with great coffee and chocolate flavors. I think it's around 6% APV.
> 
> It's a good brew, i'll be buying more for sure! :tu:al


Great Beer! I know what you mean about the label. :r


----------



## Schecter30

Ah yes, I get six packs of the Sam Adams Honey Porter alot. Great beer indeed.

I suggest the darker Dogfish Head beers to everyone because its got alot of alcohol in it and every kind tastes so good.

My ones that are more readily available are the Indian Brown Ale and Raisin d 'etre, but the Chicory stout is my favorite.


----------



## Twill413

*Moose Drool* from Big Sky Brewing Co. (Missoula, Montana)

This is a damn good brown ale if you can get it on tap. I bought a six pack after having it on tap. Honestly I got hooked by the name (damn marketing). If you can get it on tap, try it. Otherwise, poured from the bottle is not as tasty.


----------



## sspolv

Oh, hey! I guess my thread popped back up...Anyway, thanks for the good review/bump Twill! I've been trying to get my hands on some Moose Drool. Supposedly a place near here sells it in growlers occasionally, so I'm waiting for it to come around again. As for beer lately, I really haven't had anything stellar. I've got a bottle of Three Philosophers I'm saving for the Michael Jackson (the beer dude, not the other one) toast at 9pm on September 30th. I'll post a review after said event. So...let's carry on, shall we?


----------



## Twill413

sspolv said:


> Oh, hey! I guess my thread popped back up...Anyway, thanks for the good review/bump Twill! I've been trying to get my hands on some Moose Drool. Supposedly a place near here sells it in growlers occasionally, so I'm waiting for it to come around again. As for beer lately, I really haven't had anything stellar. I've got a bottle of Three Philosophers I'm saving for the Michael Jackson (the beer dude, not the other one) toast at 9pm on September 30th. I'll post a review after said event. So...let's carry on, shall we?


Forgive me for not checking before posting, but that is Ommegang right? If so, I eagerly await your review, as I haven't yet plunked down money for any of their stuff.


----------



## volfan

Twill413 said:


> Forgive me for not checking before posting, but that is Ommegang right? If so, I eagerly await your review, as I haven't yet plunked down money for any of their stuff.


Yes, Ommegang and yes, it is well worth the money to me. I will hold off on my review until you both get to try it.

scottie

(but I have been back and bought 4 more bottles)


----------



## newcigarz

sspolv said:


> I've got a bottle of Three Philosophers


One of my Favs! :tu


----------



## newcigarz

I guess Beer reviews are Back. My Calendar says September but my beer says Oktober!

I love this time of year when All the Brewers bring out their Oktoberfest Beers.

This one is From one of my favorite breweries Brooklyn.

This a full bodied beer with a Malty goodness. 
Pours a caramel color with a medium head.

Brooklyn Oktoberfest
5.5% ABV
Cheers!

Clicky!


----------



## newcigarz

Sierra Nevada Anniversary Ale.

I really enjoyed this beer. It is a good example of an IPA. Nice hopped Flavor 
profile with good color and head. Decent little kick @ 5.9% ABV

Clicky!


----------



## newcigarz

Still working through my Octoberfest beers that I picked up. This one is from Harpoon Brewing. Good Color and flavor. Smooth with a slightly bitter finish. 
Not my favorite but still a good offering. @ 5.5% ABV.

Clicky!


----------



## lenguamor

newcigarz said:


> Still working through my Octoberfest beers that I picked up. This one is from Harpoon Brewing. Good Color and flavor. Smooth with a slightly bitter finish.
> Not my favorite but still a good offering. @ 5.5% ABV.
> 
> Clicky!


I like the Dogfish glass.


----------



## lenguamor

Schecter30 said:


> Ah yes, I get six packs of the Sam Adams Honey Porter alot. Great beer indeed.
> 
> I suggest the darker Dogfish Head beers to everyone because its got alot of alcohol in it and every kind tastes so good.
> 
> My ones that are more readily available are the Indian Brown Ale and Raisin d 'etre, but the Chicory stout is my favorite.


Have you had the World-Wide Stout? 20%+ alcohol. :hn And it's wonderful.


----------



## lenguamor

Commander Quan said:


> I'm not a fan of the Fat Tire, I know a lot of people are but I'm not one of them it was to sweet for my liking.


Ambers are nice beers, served cold on a hot day. One, maybe two.

But they are largely uninteresting and you get bored with them quickly.

Having said that, Fat Tire and Alaskan Amber are two of the nicest.


----------



## newcigarz

lenguamor said:


> Have you had the World-Wide Stout? 20%+ alcohol. :hn And it's wonderful.


:tpd: Awesome Beer. Danger in a glass.


----------



## sspolv

*Ommegang's Three Philosophers*:
Well....

:dr

It was -amazing.- We got the 22 oz. "bomber" bottle and a friend and I split it. It's taste was rich and bold, like a good ale, but sweet and cherryish overtones. Not super sweet, not a very strong hop flavor, but juuuuust right. You could even barely taste the 9.8% ABV. Anyway, I know this is a horrible review and I did it for a reason. So you'd go out and try it yourself. Go...and quickly!


----------



## Bear

Gotta say Carlsberg all the way. Consistently great when it's fresh on tap or bottled!


----------



## volfan

Ommegang, it is just plain old OMG good (best belgian-style saison imho).

scottie


----------



## AZiKar

lenguamor said:


> Have you had the World-Wide Stout? 20%+ alcohol. :hn And it's wonderful.


Where exactly can you pick this beer up? I am very interested to try a stout that is that strong.


----------



## volfan

Malheur 10 from Belgium

think citrus, caramel and no hoppy bitterness. It would pair well with Cohibas and anything spicy. AWESOME and at 10% ABV it does not allow you to drink too much.

scottie


----------



## tecnorobo

these forums will seriously be the death of me.
I joined the cigar section before I turned 18... and now this.

*sigh*

one year to go before I can enjoy beer goodness.


----------



## volfan

followed up the Melheur 10 with a Unibroue 16. 2 10% beers in a row and I am a bit toasted.........WOOT.

Unibroue 16 is an exceptional Belgian style ale with great complexity and a serious amount of flavor and alcohol (and canadian to boot). I am such a fan of Belgian Ales right now that I have to type slowly to decrease the amount of typos that I am inherently making. Toast I am says I. Scottie does not handle the Belgian brews so well on an empty tummy. My eyes even crossed a time or three while typing this.

scottie


----------



## newcigarz

volfan said:


> followed up the Melheur 10 with a Unibroue 16. 2 10% beers in a row and I am a bit toasted.........WOOT.
> 
> Unibroue 16 is an exceptional Belgian style ale with great complexity and a serious amount of flavor and alcohol (and canadian to boot). I am such a fan of Belgian Ales right now that I have to type slowly to decrease the amount of typos that I am inherently making. Toast I am says I. Scottie does not handle the Belgian brews so well on an empty tummy. My eyes even crossed a time or three while typing this.
> 
> scottie


You gotta watch those High ABV beers, they creep up on you.


----------



## newcigarz

I'm going to throw these two up together just because neither on did very much for me. They were both just Ok an I probably would not pursue buying any more of either.

Redhook Late Harvest Autumn Ale Seasonal 5.7% ABV

Clicky!


Otter Creek Oktoberfest Autumn Ale 4.80% ABV

Clicky!


----------



## yourchoice

Tony, your beer reviews inspire me! Here's my choice for the evening.

Unibroue Maudite
8% ABV

Deep red color, spicy with a port-like finish. Reminds me of Chimay Red, but dare I say....I like it better! Click on pic to see something worth looking at! :tu


----------



## newcigarz

yourchoice said:


> Unibroue Maudite
> 8% ABV


I really enjoy Maudite! Good choice. I have two Unibroue Beers to review this weekend.


----------



## cookieboy364

Anything Sam Adams is usually a good bet.


----------



## newcigarz

Wow! Unibroue Terrible. Amazing, Dark Mahogany pour. Full Head. Bouquet of Fruit with a mild Musty/Woody Aroma.

Rich tasting, a great Fall beer, ( even though its 70 deg. out.) A new favorite for me.

Unibroue Terrible 10.5% ABV.

Clicky!


----------



## yourchoice

newcigarz said:


> Wow! Unibroue Terrible. Amazing,


Looks and sounds awesome. I'll have to see if my liquor store has that one :tu

Also going to look out for Sierra Nevada Harvest Ale while I'm there. Both are a "never had". Hopefully that will change


----------



## newcigarz

I'm A fan of Barleywine Style Ales, And a Fan of Thomas Hooker Brewery.
But unfortunately I didn't really enjoy this one. 
I did really liked the presentation in the cobalt blue bottle. 
Pours a dark brown color with no head to speak of. Smell and taste of fruit, caramel , malt & Strong alcohol
Very thick with very little carbonation.

Thomas Hooker Old Marley Barleywine 10.0% ABV

Clicky!


----------



## DOHCtorJT

Just finished this beauty, the Stone 11th Anniversary Ale. Technically a black IPA, but there's not much else in that category. At 8.7% alcohol, and whole lotta hops, this dark wonder is incredible. The initial flavor is that of a solid IPA, then quickly evolves into a malty finish like a good porter, but keeps the hoppy aftertaste. Really unusual and delicious beer! Snatch it up while you still can!


----------



## Rough Rider 9

:cb

American Amber is outstanding and one of my favorite Rogue Brews, but you should try out the Imperial Porter. Running at about 10% with a great Porter taste, it rocks!

Rogue Nation Unite!!!

:chk


----------



## RobinCoppell

DOHCtorJT said:


> Just finished this beauty, the Stone 11th Anniversary Ale. Technically a black IPA, but there's not much else in that category. At 8.7% alcohol, and whole lotta hops, this dark wonder is incredible. The initial flavor is that of a solid IPA, then quickly evolves into a malty finish like a good porter, but keeps the hoppy aftertaste. Really unusual and delicious beer! Snatch it up while you still can!


I love the Stone glasses !! I'm a huge Stone IPA fan. I need to bring that glass around people who think bud light is good beer. They probably wouldn't get it though.


----------



## RobinCoppell

I just bought a six pack of St. Arnold's Divine Reserve #5. 

It's a 10% Russian Imperial Stout and it hides the alcohol very well. 

I bought the last 6 pack, my local beer store only got 1 or 2 cases. A bit steep at $16.99 a six pack though.


----------



## newcigarz

DOHCtorJT said:


> Just finished this beauty, the Stone 11th Anniversary Ale. Technically a black IPA, but there's not much else in that category. At 8.7% alcohol, and whole lotta hops, this dark wonder is incredible. The initial flavor is that of a solid IPA, then quickly evolves into a malty finish like a good porter, but keeps the hoppy aftertaste. Really unusual and delicious beer! Snatch it up while you still can!


That looks great! :dr


----------



## newcigarz

I love this time of Year!!!!!!

Brooklyn Black Chocolate Stout is back in Stock!!!!!!!
Beg, borrow, steal, cross state lines, find this beer, and drink mass quantities.
Because when its gone, its gone!!!!

Brooklyn Black Chocolate Stout 10.6% ABV

Click me :dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Twill413

I had a great beer last night - *Tommyknocker Butt Head*

It is a Doppelbock. It is fruity as hell. It is just delicious. I will throw out a couple other great beers I have had in the past week as well.

*Bell's Hopslam* - 10% ABV and all the hops you can handle, but smooth as a baby's bottom. Dangerous.

*Atomium 6 Grain Belgian* - Not much to say, just not like many other beers I have ever tried.


----------



## sspolv

Hey, I almost forgot about this!

The other night a few of my friends stopped at a discount beer store. Normally reserved for the most hardcore of the college drinkers, they managed to find a diamond in the roughs of Keystone and Natural Light. They picked up a 24 pack of *Saranac Imperial IPA*. Wow, what a beer! Very smooth, with excellent dark, brooding flavor. It has a nice balance of bitter with a good malty, bready character and a clean finish. Such a good beer. However, the best part?

It was $12 for 24.

In essence, I'd buy this if it was $2 or even $3 a bottle. Even though it sits at 8.5% ABV, you can't taste it whatsoever. A smooth drinker with a full-bodied taste and just the right clean, crisp bitterness. And at $.50 a bottle, well....I may have to stock up.


----------



## yourchoice

sspolv said:


> Hey, I almost forgot about this!
> 
> The other night a few of my friends stopped at a discount beer store. Normally reserved for the most hardcore of the college drinkers, they managed to find a diamond in the roughs of Keystone and Natural Light. They picked up a 24 pack of *Saranac Imperial IPA*. Wow, what a beer! Very smooth, with excellent dark, brooding flavor. It has a nice balance of bitter with a good malty, bready character and a clean finish. Such a good beer. However, the best part?
> 
> It was $12 for 24.
> 
> In essence, I'd buy this if it was $2 or even $3 a bottle. Even though it sits at 8.5% ABV, you can't taste it whatsoever. A smooth drinker with a full-bodied taste and just the right clean, crisp bitterness. And at $.50 a bottle, well....I may have to stock up.


I would stock up if I were you! That is good stuff, but it goes for about $7-8 a six pack around me. I think the store screwed that pricing up!


----------



## IHT

newcigarz said:


> I love this time of Year!!!!!!
> 
> Brooklyn Black Chocolate Stout is back in Stock!!!!!!!
> Beg, borrow, steal, cross state lines, find this beer, and drink mass quantities.
> Because when its gone, its gone!!!!
> 
> Brooklyn Black Chocolate Stout 10.6% ABV
> 
> Click me :dr:dr:dr:dr


looks excellent. i love stouts, and chocolate stouts are very good as well.
-

my local place was out of "New Belgium" *Mothership Wit*, so i nabbed a 6er of their "*1554*", which is an _Enlightened Black Ale_... pretty good, but not something i'm going to go back and buy myself, just cuz i don't drink much/often, so i'm gonna buy/drink what i really want. i wouldn't turn one down.. hell no.


----------



## RETSF

Well lets check the ole bier journal......Probably the strangest bier is Beligan Lambic bier. Cherry or raspberry look like red champaine, very carbonated, strong fruit aroma and taste, natural fermentation, Kool Aid with a kick.


----------



## Savvy

Just had to throw this up here. I was working out today listening to Squizz on XM and this song came on. I found it annoying and funny at the same time.

BEER! - Psychostick


----------



## olotti

Just tried some DFH 60min IPA yesterday for the first time. I've been wanting to try this for a little while now and ran across some and they also had the 90min too but figured I'd try the 60 first. I thought it was pretty good, I only recently started getting into hoppy beers like IPA's, definitely different than the Stone IPA I tried earlier in the week, I noticed a distinct chocolate aroma and finish which made me think I was drinking a stout of some kind but there was also the lemony citrus of the hops which blended very nicely. I'll probably try the 90min next just for kicks and I'd love to try the 120 even though it is a little pricey but hey sometimes you just have to sacrifice a little.


----------



## Eternal Rider

I am drinking right now a bottle of Hoegaaden White beer. It is bottled in Belgium and is really a fine beer to kick back and relax with. The label says its "a delicious and surprizing refreshing taste,naturally cloudy and brewed using a unique recipe of wheat, malted barley and a subtle hint of coriander and orange peel."
You can taste the malt and the spices make it very good.

Harland


----------



## perogee

Eternal Rider said:


> I am drinking right now a bottle of Hoegaaden White beer. It is bottled in Belgium and is really a fine beer to kick back and relax with. The label says its "a delicious and surprizing refreshing taste,naturally cloudy and brewed using a unique recipe of wheat, malted barley and a subtle hint of coriander and orange peel."
> You can taste the malt and the spices make it very good.
> 
> Harland


If you ever have the chance to try this draft, take it. The bottle really do not do justice to this beer. The draft has a lot more life to it.


----------



## Eternal Rider

I am drinking a Odell Brewing Co IPA right now. The beer pours into the glass a nice golden amber color with a thick head. The first thing that hits you is the heady smell of hops. After a couple of sips you can taste the hops dancing across your taste buds. Half way thru the glass it forms a lovely lace on the sides of the glass. Finishing up you start to get the alcohol buzz,this beer comes on at 7%. This one fine beer.


----------



## Lanthor

Going through my first Duchesse De Bourgogne. Holy cow, most unique beer I have ever had. Lots of carbonation, some apple flavors, hard to describe but I am diggin' it.


----------



## parris001

Paulaner Hefe-Weisen in the party keg is very nice brew. Smooth and creamy with an almost vanilla like flavor. This passes for breakfast beer around my house, it's just that smooth..................:dr


----------



## hatred

newcigarz said:


> I'm A fan of Barleywine Style Ales, And a Fan of Thomas Hooker Brewery.
> But unfortunately I didn't really enjoy this one.


not sure how i missed this thread for so long...

while our tastes are a little different, newcigarz, i agree with you on Hooker brews. i know the old brew master and i know what happened with that place. i'll just say, i'm looking forward to his next venture

in the mean time, here's a MA brewery to check out: Berkshire Brewing Company. they have an excellent Oktoberfest, among their other styles


----------



## dayplanner

I bought a sixer of Guinness extra stout. Pretty dissapointed, tasted flatter(!) than a draught with just a hint of bitterness to it. Maybe the first one was just a bad one, but man, much less drinkable and enjoyable than the draught 

I also picked a six pack of Anchor summer brew. Will try that tonight


----------



## sspolv

carbonbased_al said:


> I bought a sixer of Guinness extra stout. Pretty dissapointed, tasted flatter(!) than a draught with just a hint of bitterness to it. Maybe the first one was just a bad one, but man, much less drinkable and enjoyable than the draught
> 
> I also picked a six pack of Anchor summer brew. Will try that tonight


Agree on the Extra stout. I honestly don't like the bitterness of Guinness Extra Stout. While I like beers like Old Rasputin Russian Imperial, the bitterness in Guinness just has a sour tinge that I don't like. Although, I may add, it does make for a tasty addition to corned beef stew.

More beer reviews to come soon. I'm getting thirsty.


----------



## newcigarz

Lagunitas Hairy Eyeball

January to March seasonal from Lagunitas

Malty, caramel, woodsy. Dark with a nice head. Strong @ 9% ABV.

I've read good and bad reviews on this Brew. I personally loved it. MY store got 
2 cases in and I bought both. This was my last one.

Lagunitas Hairy Eyeball 9% ABV.

Click for Big pic!


----------



## AirplaneSpin

My last treat...










Alllagash Curieux

I had a draft of this at a local beer bar, and while I'm not going to spend sixteen dollars on the bottle anytime soon, this was absolutely delicious. Really smooth start with a strong bourbon finish. Can't go wrong here, folks.


----------



## dayplanner

sspolv said:


> Agree on the Extra stout. I honestly don't like the bitterness of Guinness Extra Stout. While I like beers like Old Rasputin Russian Imperial, the bitterness in Guinness just has a sour tinge that I don't like. Although, I may add, it does make for a tasty addition to corned beef stew.
> 
> More beer reviews to come soon. I'm getting thirsty.


Yea, the bitterness is no good. I did give that Anchor summer brew a go, very awesome! But it's from Anchor, so no surprise there. I like all their beers. This one is an excellent wheat beer, if you like blue moon or hoegaarden give this a go. It's kinda like hoegaarden, only a bit more flavorfull. Low alcohol content, I drank 4 without blinking an eyelash lol.


----------



## newcigarz

To say I was excited about getting this beer would be an understatement. Two of my favorite breweries collaborating on a beer. 
Here is the story:

"This unique beer is the result of the long friendship of Schneider brewmaster Hans-Peter Drexler and Brooklyn brewmaster Garrett Oliver. The two brewmasters feel that Schneider-Brooklyner Hopfen-Weisse represents the quality, tradition and terroir of the Bavarian Hallertauer hop region paired with the innovation and creative energy for which Brooklyn is famous."

This is the Schneider version. It was awesome. I will be trying the Brooklyn version next

Click for big pic!


----------



## novasurf

Le Fin du Monde is outstanding. No pix. Trust me on this.


----------



## Miles

newcigarz said:


> I love this time of Year!!!!!!
> 
> Brooklyn Black Chocolate Stout is back in Stock!!!!!!!
> Beg, borrow, steal, cross state lines, find this beer, and drink mass quantities.
> Because when its gone, its gone!!!!
> 
> Brooklyn Black Chocolate Stout 10.6% ABV
> 
> Click me :dr:dr:dr:dr


One of my favorites! That is an awesome beer! Rogue also makes a good chocolate stout.


----------



## newcigarz

Miles said:


> One of my favorites! That is an awesome beer! Rogue also makes a good chocolate stout.


I like the Rogue also.


----------



## Kaisersozei

Had a bottle of this earlier in the week, it was new to me:

Jefferson's Reserve Bourbon Barrel Stout
by the Bluegrass Brewing Company in Louisville, KY










Starts out with a very strong aroma of coffee & chocolate, which are also predominant in the flavors. A bourbon taste was also present, but kinda subdued, with some vanilla and dry oak that wasn't overpowering. Felt a little watery for a stout in this style, but definitely drinkable. I picked up a single for about $2.50, I think this came in a 4-pack for about $9.

I used to frequent this brewpub when I lived in Louisville a few years back. Great atmosphere, and the deck was always fun in the spring. Looks like they've branched out in their distribution. Definitely worth a try if you can find it!


----------



## newcigarz

If you like IPAs I would highly recommend this one. Pours a Nice copper color 
with thick head. Floral notes and full Hops flavor without being too overpowering. An excellent example of a double IPA.:2

Great Divide Hercules Double IPA @ 9.1% ABV

Click for Big pic!


----------



## sspolv

Newcigarz, I can't thank you enough for your involvement in this thread! You're truly making it a wonderful experience. Anyway, to reviews!

*Harp Lager*
Ah, Harp. I drink Harp with a certain amount of trepidation. It's taste is excellent, a really fine lager. Its hop to malt ratio is tilted a bit more towards the hop side, but with a good malt underlay that doesn't disappoint. It's slightly flowery and puckery in the mouth, and has a fresh, clean taste. However, this beer is a cruel mistress, because as soon as I've drank just one pint...I feel horrible. I don't know what it is, either. It's a good ale and I really like it, but for some reason I can't stomach more than just one pint. Anyway, mine came in a bottle and at 5% ABV, if it suits you, its a fine session beer that I could only imagine would work wonders with pizza, wings, or all sorts of nummy edibles.

*Anchor Steam*
Ah, now this is a beer I like! Brewed in San Fran, I happened upon this beer after hearing quite a bit about it. Pours an amber color with almost no head, it smells like your typical beer. A sip yields a beer that, while carrying the hops that so many like, also features a wonderful malty body. To say that this beer is either hop oriented or malt oriented would be a lie. It was a skillful balance. Great flavor, clean mouth feel and taste, and is slightly crisp and not heavy at all. And, to top it off, it comes in a cool bottle. At 4.9% ABV, it is quite easy to drink a few of these. Unfortunately, around here, it's pretty rare and I managed to find the bottle I drank in Ithaca, if it was around it'd be my go to beer for a comfortable night of tv, or even with a cigar, potentially.

*Saranac Black and Tan*
An interesting beer. Definitely a roasty, malty beer. When I drank it, it seemed almost cloyingly sweet but I revisited it (thank you Trail Mix sampler pack!), it wasn't sweet at all, but rather a malty, slightly overcarbonated brew. It was pretty good, honestly, and at the price point it was even better. Really a malty mix with limited focus on the hops. Sits pretty at 5.4% ABV. Frankly, I recommend all Saranac beers because they taste pretty good for the price they're sold at.

Pheew! Alright, well, over the summer there should be quite a few more reviews from my end. I've managed to squirrel away a 22 oz. bomber of Arrogant Bastard, a Unibroue Fin Du Monde, and I picked up the Saranac Beers of the Summer, so expect to hear from me again and soon! Carry on


----------



## newcigarz

It was hatred that mentioned this Brewery in this thread, So when it showed up at my store I picked some up.

Berkshire Brewing Coffeehouse Porter. Pours a dark black color with a full head. Initial taste is smoky and full on coffee flavor. Dry finish with a slight bitterness. Decent alcohol content. I liked it.

Berkshire Brewing (Dean's Beans) Coffeehouse Porter 6.2% ABV

Click for Big Pic.


----------



## newcigarz

The second of the 3 beers that I picked up from Berkshire Brewing. 
This one is a Maibock Lager. Nice copper color, head that fades quickly. 
Slightly citrus aroma, with lots of carbonation . Slightly sour with a nice smooth finish. This to me would be a great summer beer with a nice kick.

Berkshire Brewing Maibock Lager 6.5 % ABV

Click for bigger pic!


----------



## Kaisersozei

Walking through Kroger tonight and I saw this offering from the Clay 
Pipe Brewing Company in Frederick, MD:










You *know* I just had to pick up a 6pk (for almost $9.50, whew!)

The bottom of the carrier reads:

"_Can a hoppy beer be drinkable? You bet your sweet patoot! We focus on the hop flavor generated by a beautiful blend of late addition flowers. Our philosophy: Go easy on the bittering components but finish strong and aromatic. The result is an IPA that drinks like no other. Hop-Ocalypse IPA...it will change your world_."

The hops are definitely there, but not overwhelming--piney & citrus. The beer was not heavy, in fact I thought the malt was a little light and kind of watery for my tastes in an IPA. Still, a good, drinkable summer ale.


----------



## Bubba -NJ

Lately with the warmer weather I've been searching for a summer type ale . Been drinking some Blue Moon and Honey Moon , also tried the Flying Fish Farmhouse lager , the Troegs Sunshine Pils and Hoegarden . I'm really enjoying the Hoegarden , light , citrusy and crisp . This is one refreshing beer and I might say this is the first time I've ever said that a beer is refreshing ! I don't think this would be a good beer in the middle of a cold winter but I'll have to wait to find out . I've heard that a lemon wedge goes real good with the Hoe but I really don't think it needs it the way the Blue Moon needs the orange slice . I'd like to add that I generally don't drink light beer unless that is all that is being served , and some I just flat out avoid .


----------



## AggieChemDoc

Hi guys. Site n00b, but beer afficianado and homebrewer here.

I've had two new commercial brews lately that were noteworthy.

First was New Glarus' Spotted Cow Ale. They call it a "farmhouse ale". It is cask conditioned, and bottled unfiltered. It has a nice cloudy appearance and fresh yeasty flavor. The esters are well developed, nice and fruity without being over the top. Adjuncts of wheat and corn give it a crisp, light flavor. A perfect lawnmower beer. I was impressed.

Second was Bell's Two Hearted Ale. I had never seen this beer before, but bought a sixer in Minneapolis last week. It didn't survive the night. What a wonderful IPA! It was like a hop bine came up and kicked me in the nuts. I'm not certain what all hops they used, but I definitely tasted Centennial and Cascade. Maybe Amarrillo, too? Very floral, citrusy and piney. Just enough malt character to balance it all out, and at 7% ABV, a real warmer. One of the best commercial IPAs I've ever had.


----------



## Kaisersozei

AggieChemDoc said:


> Hi guys. Site n00b, but beer afficianado and homebrewer here.


Welcome! Glad to meet a brother homebrewer, been into the hobby myself for about 18 years--I think there are a few of us around here.



AggieChemDoc said:


> Second was Bell's Two Hearted Ale. I had never seen this beer before, but bought a sixer in Minneapolis last week. It didn't survive the night. What a wonderful IPA! It was like a hop bine came up and kicked me in the nuts. I'm not certain what all hops they used, but I definitely tasted Centennial and Cascade. Maybe Amarrillo, too? Very floral, citrusy and piney. Just enough malt character to balance it all out, and at 7% ABV, a real warmer. One of the best commercial IPAs I've ever had.


:tu I definitely concur--Bell's THA is great stuff, especially on tap. It's reported that they only use Centennial hops, and plenty of it (62 IBU.) I may have to track down a recipe. Got a DFH90 clone ready to go in the kettle this weekend, can't wait!

Gerard


----------



## AggieChemDoc

Really? Only Centennial?

I guess I've never used it in mass quantities, only for bittering. I misidentified the aroma.


----------



## dayplanner

Nothing fancy lately, it's been hot so I loaded up on some Anchor summer brew.


----------



## JohnnyKay5

Ugh Beer... 214 days and counting!!!


----------



## newcigarz

Another winner from Ommegang. I pretty much love everything these guys put out. And this "Funkhouse" Ale is no exception. Pours a nice gold color with a full head. Great spicy aroma. Carefully with this one. Very Drinkable for an 8% beer.

Ommegang Ommegeddon 8% ABV :tu

Click for big pic!


----------



## kheffelf

newcigarz said:


> To say I was excited about getting this beer would be an understatement. Two of my favorite breweries collaborating on a beer.
> Here is the story:
> 
> "This unique beer is the result of the long friendship of Schneider brewmaster Hans-Peter Drexler and Brooklyn brewmaster Garrett Oliver. The two brewmasters feel that Schneider-Brooklyner Hopfen-Weisse represents the quality, tradition and terroir of the Bavarian Hallertauer hop region paired with the innovation and creative energy for which Brooklyn is famous."
> 
> This is the Schneider version. It was awesome. I will be trying the Brooklyn version next
> 
> Click for big pic!


Recently just tried this beer and it wasn't for me, way to floral I think. Couldn't get passed it.


----------



## kheffelf

AggieChemDoc said:


> Second was Bell's Two Hearted Ale. I had never seen this beer before, but bought a sixer in Minneapolis last week. It didn't survive the night. What a wonderful IPA! It was like a hop bine came up and kicked me in the nuts. I'm not certain what all hops they used, but I definitely tasted Centennial and Cascade. Maybe Amarrillo, too? Very floral, citrusy and piney. Just enough malt character to balance it all out, and at 7% ABV, a real warmer. One of the best commercial IPAs I've ever had.


Big fan of Bell's beers. The two hearted maybe my favorite. Every time I have one the beer just keeps getting better. I love the bitterness of it.


----------



## newcigarz

kheffelf said:


> Recently just tried this beer and it wasn't for me, way to floral I think. Couldn't get passed it.


Sorry you didn't like it. I really enjoy that one.


----------



## newcigarz

Avery Collaboration Not Litigation.

As the name suggests this a collaboration between Avery Brewing and Russian River Brewing.

Pours a nice copper color with full white head. Slightly fruity with a hint of spice. Very enjoyable Beer that I feel will age quite well. Strong @ 8.8%

Avery Collaboration Not Litigation 8.8% ABV
Click for Big Pic!


----------



## kheffelf

newcigarz said:


> Sorry you didn't like it. I really enjoy that one.


Maybe I should give it another shot, have you had the Brooklyn-Schneider one as well?


----------



## newcigarz

kheffelf said:


> Maybe I should give it another shot, have you had the Brooklyn-Schneider one as well?


Yes, I have to say I liked the Schneider version Better. But based on your comments You should give the Brooklyn one a try. I think it was less floral.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Had (having) The Imperial IPA tonight. For those that probably aren't familiar with the beers label, this is the 120 minute IPA.

OMG (<--- I hate it when people use that, but this beer will allow me to excuse myself for that).

I wish this were an easier brew to come by. So good, so strong, so hoppy, so bitter, so sweet, so smooth, so 20% abv.


----------



## newcigarz

Sauer Grapes said:


> Had (having) The Imperial IPA tonight. For those that probably aren't familiar with the beers label, this is the 120 minute IPA.
> 
> OMG (<--- I hate it when people use that, but this beer will allow me to excuse myself for that).
> 
> I wish this were an easier brew to come by. So good, so strong, so hoppy, so bitter, so sweet, so smooth, so 20% abv.


Great Beer.


----------



## newcigarz

I was really looking forward to this one and it did not disappoint. Three Floyds Dreadnaught Imperial IPA. Pours a nice copper color with a thin head that recedes quickly. Hop heads rejoice cause this beer is loaded. I read one review on this beer that described it as oily. Very good description. It is really hard to describe the mouth feel, but oily is a good start. An awesome treat with a good alcohol kick.

Three Floyd's Dreadnaught Imperial IPA 9.5% ABV.

Click for big pic!


----------



## kheffelf

newcigarz said:


> I was really looking forward to this one and it did not disappoint. Three Floyds Dreadnaught Imperial IPA. Pours a nice copper color with a thin head that recedes quickly. Hop heads rejoice cause this beer is loaded. I read one review on this beer that described it as oily. Very good description. It is really hard to describe the mouth feel, but oily is a good start. An awesome treat with a good alcohol kick.
> 
> Three Floyd's Dreadnaught Imperial IPA 9.5% ABV.
> 
> Click for big pic!


Had that beer a couple days ago, really enjoyed it. I think I may like Stone Ruination a little more than though. So far that has been my favorite Three Floyds beer that I have tried. They just need to learn to price their stuff a little better.


----------



## macjoe53

Tried some undiscovered (by me anyway) beers while vacationing in Seattle and northern Utah.

Alaskan Amber (Alaskan Brewing Co., Juneau): This is an Alt style beer that was very refreshing. I found it to have a rich, malty flavor and it went well when paired with the Cohiba I smoked will visiting my brother-in-law. He had a RP Vintage 1992 and said it went well with his beer also.

I also tried several other beers from the Pacific Northwest region and found many of them to be good, drinkable beers. The only exception was one that was an apricot ale. It reminded me of sucking on an apricot pit. 

I tried three beers brewed in Utah while visiting my son. All three were enjoyable but the Polygamy Porter and the Evolution Amber Ale were only 4% alcohol content and while I'm not a fan of "almost beer" they were very drinkable on a warm afternoon. Both are made by the Wasatch Brewery in Salt Lake City.

The one that sticks in my mind and I've asked a couple of the local stores to check into ordering it is also by the Wasatch Brewery. "The Devastator Double Bock" is 8% alcohol so it has a stronger kick and is not available in the grocery stores. If you're in Utah you have to look in a state liquour store or on a military base to find it. I visited Hill AFB and that had it and many national beer reasonably priced and with stickers that read "Strong Beer" on the packaging.

The Devastator is a dark beer which pours with a nice, creamy head. I found it to have a hint of a chocolate taste that was pleasant but not overwhelming. I paired it with a CAO MX2 and enjoyed both.


----------



## newcigarz

All I can say is WOW! This probably the best beer I have ever had, and I have had a few. I love barleywines and this one is the King in my book.

Yellow Wax 2007 Bottle. 
Poured a nice copper color. Head forms nicely but quickly fades, leaving behind some nice lacing. It is like drinking candy. Caramel and sweet flavors. The alcohol is there but evenly disguised. Each sip is like a slice of heaven. Damn I wish I could get this on a regular basis. Must find more.

Three Floyds Behemoth Barleywine 12% ABV

Click for bigger pic!


----------



## newcigarz

A new one for me from Weyerbacher. An unfiltered 7% Double Dunkelweizen. 
Pours a Dark Chocolate Brown with a full head. Banana, cotton candy and hints of chocolate and spice. Enjoyable but not a must in my rotation.

Weyerbacher Slam Dunkel 7% ABV

Click for big pic!


----------



## RETSF

One of my favorite beers is Belgian Kriek Beer AKA: Lambic "Cherry" . This beer is unusual as far as flavored beers go. Available in cherry, raspberry and peach flavor. Made with barly and unmalted wheat, the yeast used in this beer is wild, bottom fermented. during the 2nd fermentation process fresh cherries (peach or raspberry) is added. The fruit taste is intense, but their is a bit of hopp taste to remind you that its beer. The color is deep red and the head is a light salmon color. This beer pours like a sparkling wine or champaign so the head will vary depending on how it is poured into the glass. Mouth feel is heavy compaired to wine or medium heavy compaired to other beer. Foam/head lacing on the glass is with long lasting as well as a long lasting finish taste. Bitterniss - their isnt any that I can detect. I highly recommend this beer especially for those folks who don't like the heavy beer taste. This beer is expensive and there is nothing out their to compare it to as of yet.


----------



## snowboardin58

Founders Dry-Hopped Pale Ale. My first IPA and my davorite. I also like Stone's PAs and Bell's Two-Hearted. And Dogfishhead stuff.


----------

